# New website under development - your thoughts & suggestions appreciated!



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm working on a whole new look for my website, and have a rough outline put together for which I'd like your thoughts.  

I know there are some link issues, and the galleries need to be paired down somewhat, but I'd appreciate suggestions on any and all aspects of the 'site as-is, as well as recommendations for improvements!

Johns Photography | Home of John's Photography

Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks nice but as you said link issues - its clear text appearing on my screen, just the "font size" outline is there


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmm... okay, I'll have a look at that.  Thanks!


----------



## Mully (Oct 17, 2012)

Your menus are too light on my iPad....a darker gray would be better seen


----------



## JSER (Oct 17, 2012)

I gave up, first it wouldn't load (IE9), then took a very long time to loadf photos from galleries.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

Mully said:


> Your menus are too light on my iPad....a darker gray would be better seen


Yeah, I noticed that on mine too, which is odd, since they're actually dark blue.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

JSER said:


> I gave up, first it wouldn't load (IE9), then took a very long time to loadf photos from galleries.


Hmmm... okay, thanks.  What OS?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > Your menus are too light on my iPad....a darker gray would be better seen
> ...



Extremely light gray when viewed on my Mac G5 as well. Pretty much unreadable for someone with vision problems (like me!).

A couple of observations:
First, just a small grammatical error on the home page. That last sentence should read "...don't hesitate to contact me." You've left the "to" out.

Second: I like the simple, clean design and of course your photography is excellent.  But it seems to me like you are underselling yourself.  Sentences like "...if I can be of service, don't hesitate to contact me." In marketing, you want to leave NO doubt that they NEED your services. It would take a bit more thinking than I've done this morning to come up with the right wording, but something more like, "When you need high quality, professional photography, contact me..." Like I said, that doesn't work, but what I'm saying is don't make it sound like "IF you want to hire me," but more like "of COURSE you want to hire me, because I'm the best."


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Extremely light gray when viewed on my Mac G5 as well. Pretty much unreadable for someone with vision problems (like me!).


  Okay, I think I may need to enable some compatibility.  Are you using Safari, or?



sm4him said:


> A couple of observations:
> First, just a small grammatical error on the home page. That last sentence should read "...don't hesitate to contact me." You've left the "to" out.


  D'ohhhhhhhhhh...  thanks!  



sm4him said:


> Second: I like the simple, clean design and of course your photography is excellent. But it seems to me like you are underselling yourself. Sentences like "...if I can be of service, don't hesitate to contact me." In marketing, you want to leave NO doubt that they NEED your services. It would take a bit more thinking than I've done this morning to come up with the right wording, but something more like, "When you need high quality, professional photography, contact me..." Like I said, that doesn't work, but what I'm saying is don't make it sound like "IF you want to hire me," but more like "of COURSE you want to hire me, because I'm the best."


AWESOME!  Thank-you!  Excellent advice; I'll take that for action.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Extremely light gray when viewed on my Mac G5 as well. Pretty much unreadable for someone with vision problems (like me!).
> ...



I use Firefox, but I just checked Safari and it looks the same way.
I should mention however, that my browser AND my OS are extremely outdated, because I'm running a G5 that Apple no longer supports; I can't upgrade any further than OS 10.5 and that's not enough for the browsers to let me upgrade them.
So, that may have a lot to do with it.  

Side note 1: I'm also using a WINDOWS keyboard with the Mac computer--so every time I need the little Apple command key, I have to unplug this keyboard, plug in the Apple keyboard, type the command key and whatever else I need, then go back to the windows keyboard (the Mac keyboard no longer makes capital letters, or the symbols over the numbers--!, @, #...--and it no longer types an "a" or an "s.")

Side note 2: I just ordered a brand-new, 27-inch iMac with a 2 TB hard drive and 3.1Ghz Quad-core processor! WooHoo! I'm still in shock that my company actually agreed to let me buy it!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ...I use Firefox, but I just checked Safari and it looks the same way.
> I should mention however, that my browser AND my OS are extremely outdated...



This software definitely does NOT play nice with older browsers; I just had a look on a machine using IE 6 and things are all over the place, so I'm going to have to see about adding in some legacy compatibility code, but regardless, there's definitely an issue, as my iPad renders them almost unreadable as well.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 23, 2012)

All righty.. thanks to the input of several people, I think I've worked out most of the bugs from the 'site.  It's not gone "live" yet, but I would appreciate any who have the time taking it for a test-drive and feedback on any and all aspects.

New 'site


----------

